# Found some NAP PlungerRests, both regular and low profile



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Super EASY to tune. Just turn in or out on threaded post. The head pops off to re-orient to horizontal position. I suggest bending the wire(which should be cut to just past arrow shaft)slightly, like the parenthesis symbol I just used to help keep shaft on wire. There should be 3 internal springs to tune for stiffness of plunger.
How much would you be willing to sell a LOW Profile rest for?


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent shadowhunter. 

I also found out that you can get a regular head and with an exacto knife work work the head off slowly. There is a joint there that is just pressed together and you can get the blade edge of a thin knife under it. Once it is off it will expose the mechanism of the arrow rest arm, I covered that with a piece of fuzzy velcro and it has just as much horizontal plunger action as the low profile now. The low profile was always very popular because it had a cylinder shaped plunger head that gave much more room for center shot adjustment. The regular head didn't have nearly as much unless the bow was considerably cut out from center. The regular head is just too big and thick in my opinion, but with this little adjustment it can now work on almost any bow. Also, the regular center rest replacement head, without the flipper, can be used in place and that also gives more plunger action than the regular head, it just doesn't have the free swinging arrow rest arm but is rigid plastic, still works great.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

There are a lot of tutorial type videos (youtube) to help you. My personal favorite is Tuning For Tens https://eaglesoftbac.wordpress.com/tuning-for-tens-by-rick-stonebraker/


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

I lost the outer set screw on my NAP low profile PlungerRest and can't find a replacement. Does anyone know what size it is? I'm fairly sure it's a 1/4" diameter but the threads are finer than standard sizes (20, 28 tpi) available in hardware stores. This is a great rest for recurves and skinny arrows. Thanks.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

Festivus said:


> I found some of the ones I had thought were lost, both regular and low profile. Was pretty excited, as some were new. Any hints or tips on how to tune these for a recurve?
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested just PM and I may be talked into parting with one or two.


Do you still have any for sale? Left handed would work fine because I just want the set screw!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Toxophylite, post: 1114470884, member: 987731"]
I lost the outer set screw on my NAP low profile PlungerRest and can't find a replacement. Does anyone know what size it is? I'm fairly sure it's a 1/4" diameter but the threads are finer than standard sizes (20, 28 tpi) available in hardware stores. This is a great rest for recurves and skinny arrows. Thanks.

5/16-24 is what you need.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

5/16-24 is probably the outer thread, same as what goes into the bow. I'm looking for the smaller set screw for the plunger. It's not as small as what the "typical" plungers use either. Not hopeful these exist anymore. Maybe that's why NAP quit making this rest.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Toxophylite said:


> 5/16-24 is probably the outer thread, same as what goes into the bow. I'm looking for the smaller set screw for the plunger. It's not as small as what the "typical" plungers use either. Not hopeful these exist anymore. Maybe that's why NAP quit making this rest.


The only locking screw I know of is for the jam nut that tightens against the riser. There is an adjustment screw for the spring tension inside the barrel and another internal locking screw for that. Exactly what screw are you talking about?


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

b-a-maniak said:


> The only locking screw I know of is for the jam nut that tightens against the riser. There is an adjustment screw for the spring tension inside the barrel and another internal locking screw for that. Exactly what screw are you talking about?


Sorry, I wasn't clear. It's one of the two that go inside the barrel -- not the one with the screwdriver slot, the other one with the hex-slot that is hollow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Toxophylite said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. It's one of the two that go inside the barrel -- not the one with the screwdriver slot, the other one with the hex-slot that is hollow. Thanks for your help!


I will check the size tonight, I know which one you are talking about.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

rambofirstblood said:


> I will check the size tonight, I know which one you are talking about.


Let us know. I couldn't find anything.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry, for being late.
The diameter is about 6mm and its around 56 threads per inch
So if its metric it has what is called a thread pitch to determine threads per inch.
I do not have a thread pitch gage at home to check it.
It could be a bas tard thread which is a diameter and thread of they're own specs.
Either way if we could determine exactly what it was and could buy one, it would be expensive to buy and ship to your house.
Send me a P.M with your address and I will send you one.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

rambofirstblood said:


> Sorry, for being late.
> The diameter is about 6mm and its around 56 threads per inch
> So if its metric it has what is called a thread pitch to determine threads per inch.
> I do not have a thread pitch gage at home to check it.
> ...


I think I found it. 








M6X0.5 Extra Fine Allen Set Screw Stud 45H DIN 913 Flat Point


Bel-Metric sells metric hardware & specialty automotive supplies nationwide. Visit our website to purchase metric fasteners, nuts, bolts, Time-Sert kits & more.




belmetric.com





M6X.5 
6mm dia (.233 = 5.9mm) X fine pitch .5 mm = 56.4 threads per inch. 

Nice shot.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

b-a-maniak said:


> I think I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm in awe. Thanks so much for figuring it out. Does sound like a specialty item, especially since the one in the plunger is brass. Those are probably really pricey. Thanks for offering to send one. I'll send a PM when I figure out how to do that  .


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Toxophylite said:


> Wow! I'm in awe. Thanks so much for figuring it out. Does sound like a specialty item, especially since the one in the plunger is brass. Those are probably really pricey. Thanks for offering to send one. I'll send a PM when I figure out how to do that  .


Lots of help for you utilizing the website in new user forum.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I know what you are talking about. It's the flat head adjustment nut and the hollow lock/jam nut that allows you to adjust spring through it. When someone lays out all the parts of the plungerrests and really analyzes how they made it, you can really appreciate the thought that was put in this rest. It is really almost an ingenious device. Other high end plungers just have high end manufacturing and tolerances but his rest was really different. I do have one that is broken, it lost it's rotational functionality somehow. I was going to use that one as a plunger with an arrow rest as the plunger action on it is still very good and smooth and is short and low profile for hunting. I'd be willing to trade it if you have any magnus broadheads or broadhead sharpeners. Let me know.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

I'm set for now, thanks. And you're right, this arrow rest is an engineering marvel with both horizontal and vertical spring action. I wish NAP still made it. It's great for lightweight arrows and finger shooters. I tried a stick-on wire rest with a plunger and the wire broke after maybe 200 arrows; this one has a lot more forgiveness. 
And sorry, I don't have any Magnus broadheads or a sharpener.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

No worries. I'll use it as a shorty plunger for a riser I have. Someone mentioned that they wanted to send one to those archery factories in China that make knock offs to see if they can reverse engineer it. I'm hoping they can do it with some decent quality as there is a market for them but NAP won't make them anymore because they are selling the center rest flipper which is just a bolt and plastic head for $25. 

There was a guy on TradTalk that showed how he would modify the regular centerest heads to get more clearance for the plunger action on them. That's why the Low Profile heads were so popular because it didn't take up as much room and archers could actually see the benefits of the plunger action. I'll try and attach a pic of what he did. Just basically used a flat head screw driver or utility blade knife and worked the cover off of the head exposing the spring mechanism, then covered it with the sticky felt strips they came with or even a strip of leather. I'll try and post a pic of it. I'm going to try it with one of the extra heads I have.


----------



## Toxophylite (11 mo ago)

Still doesn't look like it would sit as flush as the low-profile rest. I have mine as close as possible because the recurve riser isn't cut past center. Had to JB Weld a threaded insert on the back of the bow to allow me to crank it in that far.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

It can give about 1/8" of an inch if not more, sometimes that's enough to get the actual plunger action. Watch some slow motion videos of arrows being shot off of rest plunger combos on youtube. The low profile head is the best overall but they are getting harder to find so this is a solution to many people. What riser are you using yours on? Another thing about the low profile head is that because of its small size it doesn't have a spring back mechanism like the regular head. This is why I can hopefully make this work so I can take it hunting and not worry if the flipper arm gets bent backwards as I do now with the low profile head. It will break if that happens to it. The regular head has an extra spring in it to help it flip back into position if it's bent backwards. Again, this company thought of everything when they made this rest. I'm definitely going to sacrifice one of my heads to experiment on, looks easy enough and I can probably salvage it if it doesn't give me enough plunger action.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I would very much like to see if topoint or nika could reverse engineer them but sadly I have two plunger rests but have to use the centrerest flipper head. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------

